# Beginner's Luck



## riverdoctor (Jun 27, 2012)

I had some beginner's luck on Saturday on my first trip to the V. Just finished anatomy in med school and finally found some time to get out. I didn't see the first fish I tangled with, but know that I had three hits from steelhead, two of which I fought for just enough time to get my adrenaline pumping. The third didn't get away and was a 32 inch female that weighed between 11 and 12 pounds. We're about to eat it now (though I heard it isn't the best tasting meat, I had to at least try once for myself). I loved everything about the V and am excited to head there again. I heard from a lot of people that Saturday was slow compared to what it can be like. Can't wait to experience that!
Special thanks to all those who have taken the time to help me out and give me direction as I prepared for my first trip to an Ohio trib for steelhead and my second steelhead outing ever (I fished once for steel in NY with no luck). My family and I have really appreciated the hospitality of the midwest and fishing was no exception. After fighting this beast, another fellow fisherman came up and netted my fish and took some pics of me holding the fish. I was also in turn able to try to pay back the favor by helping the guy who was new to fly-fishing to rig his set up better as well as some general fly-fishing advice. I normally don't like fishing on Saturday's because of the crowds and did see/hear of some poor behavior on the water, but overall walked away with a really positive impression of steelhead fishing in Ohio. I'm still learning about medical diagnoses, but I am pretty sure I have a terrible case of chrome fever!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on a great fish! That fish looks to be as fresh run as you can get. Please follow up with your comments on the taste test.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great story, great fish! That's awesome! Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## riverdoctor (Jun 27, 2012)

After hearing a lot of bad reports about the taste of steelhead, I really went all out on these filets. I came up with a marinade that led to a decent result. Not the best fish I have ever had but not the worst either. I would put it maybe a small step behind trout. Maybe I got lucky with a really fresh run fish. My wife liked it as well BUT I did notice somewhat of a little bit of a difference in consistency of the meat. It almost seemed to have a grainier consistency than other cuts of fish I have had. Is that common? Anyone have any good cooking techniques or experiences with cooking steelhead that have led to a favorable result? I've heard a lot of guys smoke them, but I assume you pretty much need a smoker for that result. I feel like we didn't do too badly based on what I've heard.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Grats on the steel, kinda weird he came into your house and took the picture of ya though!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I like to poach them. Then debone them then make patties and fry

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well i dont like the flavor. But if brined and smoked right can be really good. Also if you can, when opened it can be exchanged for salmon in salmon patties. Good this way too. All sort of ways to smoke with out a smoker. Even smoked then in gas grills.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Gut them, bake them, take the meat off of the bone, put in a kitchen aid mixer with eggs, bread crumbs and spices. Put that mix into muffin tins and bake again. Serve with hot sauce over top. Pretty good.


----------



## riverdoctor (Jun 27, 2012)

Fishman said:


> Grats on the steel, kinda weird he came into your house and took the picture of ya though!


HAHA - He actually took pictures with a disposable out on the river and I took the second pic when I got home with my computer since I won't get the disposable camera pics developed until I use all the film. After taking a splash this fall in Michigan and destroying a cell phone and digital camera, I decided to pack a disposable on trips in which I wade. HAHA.


----------



## pafisher (Mar 10, 2013)

For better eating Steel release the bigger ones and keep the smaller fish,those that are 20" or less.
But even then it's more of a hassle than it's worth.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Nice fish and congrats on the trip. I'm looking forward to hitting the Vermilion for the first time in the next couple of weeks. I like to marinate both steelhead and tuna for a few hours in Italian dressing and then grill them.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

riverdoctor said:


> After hearing a lot of bad reports about the taste of steelhead, I really went all out on these filets. I came up with a marinade that led to a decent result. Not the best fish I have ever had but not the worst either. I would put it maybe a small step behind trout. Maybe I got lucky with a really fresh run fish. My wife liked it as well BUT I did notice somewhat of a little bit of a difference in consistency of the meat. It almost seemed to have a grainier consistency than other cuts of fish I have had. Is that common? Anyone have any good cooking techniques or experiences with cooking steelhead that have led to a favorable result? I've heard a lot of guys smoke them, but I assume you pretty much need a smoker for that result. I feel like we didn't do too badly based on what I've heard.


First off, congrats! That being said, it can't t be behind trout in taste, they ARE rainbow trout. I assume you mean smaller, stocked stream rainbows?(pretty bad eating!) The best way to eat them is smoked, hands down. Another way is to marinate filets w/ skin on in a mixture of equal parts salt and brown sugar in water. Add any spice you prefer but add Liquid Smoke to the mix. Marinade in a glass container in your frig. overnight or for at least 8 hrs. Take out and let air dtlry on paper towels. Then bake them in the oven for an hour at 350-75degree. Close second to smoked!


----------



## riverdoctor (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah I know that they are technically trout, but I meant the resident variety like you mentioned except that most of my trout fishing for most of the past 10 years has been out west in the Rocky Mountains of Utah and Idaho. Many of the trout I ate out there were wild or stream bred and it is amazing the difference that fresh mountain water makes in their taste. A lot of the planter trout I ate while growing up in Pennsylvania seemed to oddly taste like the farms that surrounded the streams I fished. HAHA. That sounds weird, but it's true.
I've been toying between just getting a smoker and just using liquid smoke. I found a lower end electric smoker that can also be used as a grill and feel like it could be worth the investment as I would use it for more than fish. Thanks for your tips and advice - I really appreciate it.
This is the one I am looking at right now - if anyone has any further advice, I'd appreciate it.
http://www.garden.com/item/brinkman...ccode=GPGARD&gclid=CNWk7s-OmLYCFWlnOgodvAEAEg


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

> I assume you mean smaller, stocked stream rainbows?(pretty bad eating!) The best way to eat them is smoked, hands down.


Ummmm maybe for you...but only comments like this stem from complete ignorance IMHO! Steelhead and trout alike can be some of the top eating fish out there....IMO, there are two keys to their deliciousness; freshness and preperation. Nuff said!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Ummmm maybe for you...but only comments like this stem from complete ignorance IMHO! Steelhead and trout alike can be some of the top eating fish out there....IMO, there are two keys to their deliciousness; freshness and preperation. Nuff said!!


I've caught them for over 55 years places ranging from Medina trout farm thru the ice and eaten them same day, to cold, clear streams in WVa. These stocked rainbows all have oily flesh, a very strong fishy taste and off -white color. They sell for cheap at the stores due to their middle of the scale rating as table fair. I can and do eat them on occasion, but they are not perch or walleye! Trust me, I'm a long way from "ignorant " when it comes eating/preparing fish. JMHO!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

No no c.j. You are positively wrong! Even though many, many people would agree with you steelhead are awful tasting fish in general and there are far better fish out there for table fare, you and they are all ignorant and your tastebuds have been deceived! The great Paul (shutupnfish) knows absolutely every thing there is to know about life on planet earth and if you disagree with him you are ignorant. (Kinda like Barack Obizzle and and his political stanse) 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wasn't really trying to start anything(or jack the OPs thread), just stating my opinions/preference in eating fish. I truly like anything smoked(including shoe soles!!) I once caught in Erie in July'75, a smallmouth, a sheepshead, some white bass, and a walleye. I cut into larger chunks and smoked everything. Then had some "discerning" friends over for a taste test. They could not tell any difference and thought they were fantastic! When done properly, the baked steelie recipe I posted is quite tasty. Also, the "patties" can be very well received. But fried, I put all trout just ahead of carp and right behind bluefish in quality table fare. I just love to catch them the best and I only keep what I plan to eat. I'm heading to the Chagrin right now matter of fact!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

I heard from an oldtimer the best way to prepare them is you need to soak them in buttermilk overnight then roll them in bread crumbs and season them with your favorite seasonings then fry them in virgin olive oil in a cast iron skillet until they are golden brown then throw the fillets in the trash and eat the cast iron skillet!! LOL


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's a great simple Marinade recipe:

Olive oil, soy sauce, and crushed garlic cloves. Soak fish in this for an hour or so. Add as little or as much soy sauce and garlic as you like.

This one wont dissapoint.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

you get your post back!
I hope this diversion has the result of getting guys who keep steelhead to "try them out", prompts anyone who has a good trout recipe to post it! I know many are coolered from open water trolling trips, and seasonal trib fishing trips-only to be tossed in the can because noone really liked eating them. I'll even start the post. Look for it in the Lounge and add anything you like about making steelhead a "good table fish".


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm not trying to start anything either c.j....I have made steelhead a number of ways and it turns out delicious for me and especially my kids, the pickiest of eaters trust me. They love it. I have also made it for several of my friends, who like you, never liked the taste and always claimed it was too "fishy" for their taste. Now they keep a few for themselves as table fare. I feel that steelhead has a very nice firm texture compared to many other frashwater fish. There are few fish out there that when prepared right by the right people are very tasty. Carp is a delicacy all over the world, but here....why is that? Is it because we here in the states are above eating carp of all things, bottom feeders?? Or is it because of ignorance? Ignorant, by the way, is in NO WAY meant to be demeaning or doragatory in any way...I'm sure you get my point. Just like I choose to be "ignorant" toward some of the comments made by people that have nothing to add positively. 

As for walleyes...yes, they are certainly great table fare, especially for those who don't like the taste of fish. They really have no taste other than whatever it is seasoned with. I fill up my freezer with walleyes every year because they keep frozen very well. However, I only keep a select handful of steelhead in plans of eating it fresh. Its just part of the preparation a spoke of previously.

Sorry if I offended you, but I'm really tired of hearing how steelhead are bad eating.

Do a search and you'll find some great steely recipes...I have posted a few myself and they are quite simple. I'd be glad to post 2 for you to try and if you can truely come back and say they taste "Bad" as you stated before; I will stand corrected!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Here you go: Pan seared Steelhead Alfredo

-2 steelhead fillets - cleaned, trimmed of all fat or any dark meat
-Alfredo sauce - homemade or store bought in a jar (I like Bertolli's with aged Asiago)
-Alfredo noodles
-fresh chopped garlic
-fresh chopped parsley
-Season salt (I prefer Lowrys)
-ground pepper
-olive oil
-smoked paprika (optional)

*Prepping the fillets:* rinse the trimmed pieces of fillets in water then pat completely dry...brush with olive oil and add seasonings to taste. Then add the garlic and parsley and let sit in the fridge for and hour or so...Sometimes I even fry right after seasoning.

Cook your alfredo sauce in a pan over the stove...I'll sometime add mushrooms, red peppers(chopped), and garlic(chopped)....Let simmer

Cook your noodles to appropriate doneness.

*Searing the Fillets:* In a shallow pan, coat the bottom with olive oil and heat until ready to sizzle. Add your fillets. When the sides of the fillets start turning whitish, turn over....Add a small amount of white wine (About a shot glass full) and sear the fillets on both side until you start seeing them turn golden brown....you can turn a few more times. Remove the fillets and let sit on a dish. I take the drippings and add them to my alfredo sauce and stir. I'll even cut a piece of a fillet and break it up into small pieces and add to the sauce.

*Presentation:* mound some noodles on a plate. Add a fillet or two on the mound and smother over the whole thing with the alfredo sauce.

Recipe #2 - Do all I did with the fillets seasoning-wise and let marinade for and hour or two or even overnight. With this recipe, you can actually leave the skin on your fillets and cook right on the grille at 350 degrees. Never flip the fillets on the grille....you know they are done when the white fats from the fish start oozing from the meat or the meat flakes when seperated with fork. 

DONE!!

Even Barack Obizzle likes it!!!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of work to me for a meal. Soaking anything over night just makes it taste like what ever you soaked it in leaving the actual taste of the fish gone. My girl really loves the "soak everything is itialian" approach, at one point I had to throw the bottle away just so she would stop cooking that way. I bought some steelhead meat from Kroger the other day, we have a simple glaze for the fish you put when you cook it, and I thought it tasted very good. 

Why dont people like trout? I guess growing up in Casper Wyoming and eating fish outta the Platte they may have been better eating, but all we ever did was squirt some lemon juice on it post cocking and BAM dinner is served! 

*Found the glaze 

2-3 tablespoons honey
1 tablespoon lemon juice
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon mustard
1 tablepoon olive oil

soak while you prep the rest of dinner, then cook.


----------

